
The University of Washington Should Not Censor Faculty Social Media - throwawaysea
https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2019/10/the-university-of-washington-should-not.html
======
throwawaysea
This is a post by Cliff Mass, Professor of Atmospheric Science at the
University of Washington, who maintains a great blog on weather and climate.
This post is an account of censorship, reduction of academic freedom, and
bullying. It's also part of a larger trend of academic grounds being forfeited
to rabid activists.

> Academic freedom and freedom of speech are acutely threatened at the
> University of Washington’s College of the Environment by the actions of the
> Dean and other college leadership.

> As only one faculty member, I simply don’t have the clout to fix this alone.
> Furthermore, my ability to tell you honestly about what I believe regarding
> climate and other topics in my blog is threatened.

> Now I need your help. The only individuals with the real power to fix this
> situation are the UW President, Provost, and members of the Board of
> Regents. Let them know that you value academic freedom and constitutionally
> protected freedom of speech (contact information at the end of this blog).
> Tell the UW administration you expect the COENV leadership to follow
> university rules and to protect diversity of viewpoints. If you use social
> media, let you friends know about the problem and ask them to assist.

Contact information:

UW President Ana Mari Cauce: president@uw.edu

UW Provost Mark Richards: provost@uw.edu

UW Board of Regents: regents@uw.edu

Chair, UW Faculty Senate: jwj@uw.edu

------
ratsmack
This looks like more of an issue of corruption rather than free speech.

